# Recording using iSight.



## digital_smurf (Feb 23, 2007)

What software, or how do i record using the onboard isight camera on my imac g5... Say for example i wantle to create an online diary?


----------



## BikerRob (Feb 23, 2007)

You can record directly into iMovie using your iSight camera

Rob


----------



## bobw (Feb 23, 2007)

See if any of these help;

http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2003/07/01/isight.html

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12523

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?path=iMovie/6.0/en/imv1127.html


----------



## Patron (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks, I was wondering the same thing.



Edit: So I tried recording something with iMovie, but I couldn't get it to record audio, any ideas?


Edit x2: Nevermind, I just had audio as line in.


----------



## digital_smurf (Feb 28, 2007)

I gan't even get video to work... it say that there is no DV camera attached.. but there is co it's built into my monitor..... can anyone help. The camera works on yahoo messanger and photobooth so i know that it works.


----------



## Gambuchi (Feb 28, 2007)

digital_smurf said:


> What software, or how do i record using the onboard isight camera on my imac g5... Say for example i wantle to create an online diary?



 This might help  I have used this product, but not in the context you mentioned but it should offer something useful to you.


----------



## digital_smurf (Feb 28, 2007)

(Tirade aimed at apple)
I just find it rediculous that to use the isight (what it was designed for - video conferencing) I have to PAY for a .mac accout... and to use it to record i have to PAY for the software.. i already shelled out enough for the damn computer, and the thing (camera) is useless, you don't buy a car and then go out and buy the bits seperately to get it running (not a new one).
It's stupid, the only use for it is either yahoo or photobooth... and does anyone actually use these????
Rant over, lol


----------



## lurk (Feb 28, 2007)

Now don't get yourself into a little blue hissy fit there.  You don't need to pay for .mac to use iChat.  It works fine with a free AIM screen name.  

As for recording I fired up iMovie and recorded off my built in iSight in all of 30 seconds without ever opening the application before.  It ain't hard...

I wonder if you are trolling or if you just did not actually try.


----------



## digital_smurf (Feb 28, 2007)

I've just dicovered that you can only record with isight if you have ilife 06, which didn't come with my computer..... so i've got to pay for that... I don't want to sound cheap but when you spend £3,000 on a computer and the bits and pieces with it, you kinda expect the basic packages.
I think i got a crap deal


----------



## digital_smurf (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh and the ichat thing... I need to run business conference call and i wanted to to use the system, but my current e-mail would have to be changed to use isight... but yeah, i'm letting off steam i think... i'm just getting dissalusioned with macs.. They are good, but i used to custom build p.c's when i needed a new one for about 1/5 of the price. And for p.c's there's a lot of generic software out there as well


----------



## lurk (Feb 28, 2007)

digital_smurf said:


> Oh and the ichat thing... I need to run business conference call and i wanted to to use the system, but my current e-mail would have to be changed to use isight... but yeah, i'm letting off steam i think... i'm just getting dissalusioned with macs.. They are good, but i used to custom build p.c's when i needed a new one for about 1/5 of the price. And for p.c's there's a lot of generic software out there as well



Dude this doesn't even parse.  What does your email have to do with anything?


----------



## digital_smurf (Mar 1, 2007)

Because likei said earlier on... it'll  only let me log into ichat with a .mac or aim account....


----------



## lurk (Mar 1, 2007)

I wonder are you confused about using Jabber of MSN?  There are several separate messaging systems out there, it goes without saying that to use AIM you would need an AIM login.  Just like you need a MacOSX.com login to post here.  

Can you explain this in a bit more detail because it really does not make any sense.


----------



## digital_smurf (Mar 3, 2007)

I want to use the video conference, that built in isight is made for... mac have a monopoly on it because a .mac account is the only one that allows the video conference mode... I just think it's a jip that i have to pay to get the option to use a piece of hardware that i've already paid for.


----------



## bobw (Mar 4, 2007)

> because a .mac account is the only one that allows the video conference mode



Not true.

You don't need a .mac.com account.
You can get an AIM screen Name free and use that.
There's also ISPQ

Skype will be releasing video conferencing for Mac


----------



## lurk (Mar 5, 2007)

I have also used the video conferencing on a Mac with Skype last summer, it worked but the connection is nowhere near as good as it is with iChat.  It also did not cost me one red cent.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 5, 2007)

If you want a business multi personal video conference, iChat is for User for a User, not Business. What you need (for a Business) teleconference is something like Marratech.


----------



## edbraunh (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually the car analogy doesn't work. Buying the car requires that you begin purchasing gas all the time. Had you not purchased the car, you would not have added to the demand for gas. The Automobile industry "fuels" the petroleum industry and their respective service stations. 

Many products create demand for services. Another example: printers. Buy the printer and then forever pay for printer cartridges (or even recycled cartridges). It's a common strategy in business nowadays. 

Unfortunately this business model doesn't translate well to computer services. People generally feel that they spent enough on the computer...why should they pay more for a service? Well, if the service isn't available any other way, there is no other choice. It just takes a vengeful open source programmer to create something free that does exactly the same thing and, poof!, the business model is shot to hell!


----------



## jeffrycalhoun (Jun 22, 2009)

I must be a real dummy,because I can't figure out how to use the isight with imovie.  I follow the directions and nothing happens,


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 23, 2009)

jeffrycalhoun said:


> I must be a real dummy,because I can't figure out how to use the isight with imovie.  I follow the directions and nothing happens,



What you need to do is capture the iSight stream. Use something like QuickTime Pro or something to capture the live video.


----------



## ora (Jun 23, 2009)

VLC will capture from the iSight I think. Get it here, launch and hit apple-R.


----------

